# Grizzly 550 build thread



## BossOfTheStix (Feb 13, 2014)

Well im new here, came from highlifter and i just wanted to show off my grizzly 550 

First day i got her










I will have more pictures up tomorrow, i just got me some 30in silverbacks for $300.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

Heres one of my angel eyes


----------



## jdavid1 (Mar 7, 2012)

30" backs for $300 is a heck of a deal. What's the plans for the griz?


----------

